# CA - Orange County, player looking for group



## nathreet (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello I'm looking for another gaming group. It seems like it's been harder since I came back to Orange County, and the last two groups I was in fell apart (players couldn't make it, etc.).

I'm looking for a 3.5e game, but I'd be willing to play any edition or RPG, for that matter. I'd prefer a group with a regular and set schedule. I'm 26 and I'd like to play with agreeable and mature people of any age. Not those in costumes or those who use strange voices or people who are drugged/alcoholed out during the game or those who play just to screw up the campaign or w/e. I'd prefer fewer non-core books and low munchkinism, but lend me a book and give me some time and I'm sure I can quickly get up to speed with just about anything. I like both hack-n-slash and roleplaying; doesn't matter how much of each there is.

Contact via reply to this post or PM.


----------

